

Plants 'seen doing quantum physics' - choult
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-22996054

======
mooism2
"Plants seen exploiting quantum physics" or "Quantum physics seen operating on
plants" might be more accurate but less attention-seeking.

